# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Comentarios a la ley  nº 28062; denominada: ley de desarrollo y fortalecimiento de organizaciones agrarias

## wgalloso

COMENTARIOS A LA LEY  Nº 28062; DENOMINADA: LEY DE DESARROLLO Y FORTALECIMIENTO DE ORGANIZACIONES AGRARIAS,   *Walter Galloso Mariños  Asesor Legal*
Del contenido normativo se va a establecer como objeto de  la  Ley en comento,  el de  PROMOVER ENTRE LOS AGRICULTORES Y GANADEROS LA CONSTITUCION DE ORGANIZACIONES AGRARIAS CON PERSONERIA JURIDICA DE DERECHO PRIVADO, PARA LA CREACION DE FONDOS A TRAVES DE APORTES VOLUNTARIOS DESTINADOS AL DESARROLLO Y FORTALECIMIENTO DE SUS ORGANIZACIONES DE  PRODUCTORES Y AL MEJORAMIENTO DE SUS LABORES PRODUCTIVAS, ASI COMO LOS SERVICIOS DE PRODUCCION, CAPACITACION, TRANSFORMACION, INDUSTRIALIZACION Y COMERCIALIZACION DE PRODUCTOS AGRARIOS.  Estableciendo que su reconocimiento lo efectúan en Gobierno  Nacional, los Gobiernos Regionales y los Gobiernos Locales. 
En su artículo tercero la norma en comento, estableció la  CONSTITUCION DE FONDOS AGRARIOS;  que podían ser creados por las organizaciones  reconocidas por los entes mencionados, las cuales se constituyen  y desarrollan  por el acuerdo voluntario de sus miembros,  destinando parte de sus ingresos para la comercialización en común de sus productos o por el aporte efectivo al que se comprometen voluntariamente en el documento de constitución del fondo; asimismo se prevé el mecanismo de recaudación,  pudiendo ser estas efectuadas por empresas públicas de derecho privado  (Banco de la Nación por ejemplo) o instituciones privadas  que acuerden las organizaciones agrarias; precisándose que en el caso de  haber optado por una entidad pública,   estas deberán estar autorizadas por las autoridades correspondientes siempre que sus normas de creación  lo permitan; debiendo resaltarse que la norma citada precisa, que los recursos  de los fondos agrarios constituyen patrimonio de las organizaciones agrarias y serán administradas y fiscalizadas respectivamente  por comités designados  por el propio fondo;  dejando claro en forma expresa la no participación del Estado. 
En ejecución de la Ley 28062, el Gobierno de entonces,  aprobó el Decreto Supremo Nº  001-2004-AG,  a  mérito del cual se aprueba su reglamentación, en la cual se precisa que se reconoce como organizaciones agrarias, a las  que se hallen debidamente inscritas en el Registro de Personas Jurídicas del ámbito Geográfico de influencia,  sea regional o nacional, que hayan decidido la constitución de fondos a través de aportes voluntarios, para destinarlo al  desarrollo y fortalecimiento  de sus organizaciones; en lo que respecta a su reconocimiento, el reglamento establece en su artículo 4º,  que el Estado por Intermedio del Ministerio de Agricultura, los Gobiernos Regionales y locales, reconocerán entre los agricultores  la constitución de organizaciones agrarias, propiciando la constitución de fondos agrarios a través de decisión voluntaria de sus miembros de aportar libremente parte de sus ingresos o aportes en efectivo.  
La norma en comento, establece en su artículo 5º los requisitos para el reconocimiento de las organizaciones agrarias,  entre ellas se solicita: Copia simple del  Testimonio de la escritura pública de constitución social y de su estatuto;  Copia simple del acta de asamblea general extraordinaria donde conste la decisión  de constituir aportes voluntarios, destinados a los fines señalados en la ley (28062);  copia literal de su inscripción registral  donde conste la designación de sus directivos (Con mandato vigente); estas asociaciones se inscriben en el Registro de  Organizaciones Agrarias respectivo ( ámbito nacional, local o regional).  
En su artículo 6º; establece que las organizaciones agrarias reconocidas gozaran de los beneficios de la Ley 27400 (Ley sobre emisión de documentos cancelatorios para el pago  de tributos que gravan  la importación y venta de fertilizantes, agroquímicos, equipos de riego tecnificado y ganado de reproducción y sus normas ampliatorias. 
El Reglamento establece en lo relacionado AL FONDO AGRARIO, que este será destinado única y exclusivamente  al desarrollo  y fortalecimiento institucional, así como al mejoramiento de la producción y productividad, a la investigación, al mejoramiento de la calidad, a la adquisición de maquinarias y servicios agrarios para la transformación, industrialización y comercialización  interna y externa de  productos agrarios.   
En lo relacionado a la base del cálculo y la cuantía del aporte serán aprobados  por la respectiva organización  agraria en asamblea generar extraordinaria  de asociados expresamente convocada para tal fin; pudiendo dejar de tener vigencia dichos aportes por el mismo procedimiento. 
Sobre  el patrimonio  del Fondo Agrario, se prevé,  que sus recursos  constituyen patrimonio de las organizaciones agrarias y serán administradas por un Comité de Administración y de Fiscalización, designados por la propia organización agraria (no existe intervención del Estado). 
Respecto a  la recaudación del fondo agrario, establecen la posibilidad de celebrar convenios con las  entidades sean privadas o públicas  para  la recaudación de los aportes, estableciendo el procedimiento de recaudación de los aportes; debiendo ser efectuado sus depósitos  de los montos recaudados  a nombre del Comité  de Administración del Fondo en la cuenta bancaria que esta designe a mas tardar dentro de los  diez primeros días  del mes siguiente al de la recaudación;  precisando la norma que los costos de recaudación no podrán ser mayores al  3% de lo recaudado, el cual es deducido en la liquidación mensual por parte de la entidad recaudadora;  los gastos administrativos del Fondo no podrán ser mayores al 5% del monto recaudado;  asimismo se establece que el  Comité de Administración debe elaborar treinta días antes de finalizarse el año calendario el plan de trabajo y presupuesto por programas y proyectos  para el año siguiente en el que será aprobado por la asamblea general de asociados, siendo que su  presupuesto solo será ejecutado una vez aprobado. 
Por último la norma establece que las  organizaciones agrarias que deseen constituir fondos agrarios  deben de proceder a adecuar su estatuto a la Ley 28062 y su Reglamento.Temas similares: Artículo: Agroideas y JNUDRP impulsarán que organizaciones agrarias eleven competitividad del agro Autogravámenes y Organizaciones Agrarias COMENTARIOS A LA LEY QUE APRUEBA EL ACTO COOPERATIVO Ley N° 29683 Comentarios al dl 1020  y  su reglamento Ministro de Agricultura anuncia fortalecimiento de alianza estratégica con agroexportadores

----------

